# How do you pick up goat droppings?



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

I'm new to goat ownership. I'm trying to clean up around their area with a rake and find when I rake the straw from their bedding the berries fall through and are impossible to pick up.
How do you all pick up poop? The only other thing I can think of is raking onto a flat edged shovel but even that seems awfully tedious.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I use a flat edge shovel or a broom


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

In their yard I just leave the berries, in the goat house (concrete floor) I use a broom to sweep them up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use a shovel.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Pitchfork, rake, flat bottom shovel. Big floor broom if you are OCD like I am about it. But here is the deal. They are going to make more. So if you leave a few berries its not big deal. Even if you got every single one, there is also going to be new ones


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have one of these. Works great for goat poop and donkey poop.

http://www.theoriginalhorsetackcompany.com/blue-hawaii-poop-scoop-76760-prd1.htm


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I use a superfork to pick up big stuff (hay, shavings, etc.) Then I use a broom and dust pan (the long handle ones, like they use in restaurants) to sweep up the rest.

I sprinkle some PDZ on the wet spots, throw a few shavings on top of that. I have rubber mats in my stalls so once a week I use their water buckets to rinse the floor off.

For the porch outside their stalls, I use a leaf blower.


----------

